# Dormer/gutter question



## house92 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a flat-roof dormer similar to the one in the picture I included.  I am in the process of replacing the roof with dimensional shingles. There is a porch of lesser pitch in front of the dormer as pictured.  The dormer currently has no gutter.  I know that water from the dormer will have to make contact with the porch shingles in some form or another.  Which would be best for the life of the shingles below, with or without a gutter?  Thanks.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 15, 2013)

The gutter spout in that picture should be extended down to the lower gutter. The roof at the exit of the spout as shown will have a reduced lifespan.


----------



## house92 (Jul 15, 2013)

JoeD said:


> The gutter spout in that picture should be extended down to the lower gutter. The roof at the exit of the spout as shown will have a reduced lifespan.



Would no gutter be better than a gutter as shown in the picture?


----------



## house92 (Jul 17, 2013)

This must be a tough one.  Are there any more suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know if no gutter would be better.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it is what ever you like. We see lots done like in your photo and sometimes see a downspout running down the roof to deliver the water to the gutter below. We also see the other type of dormer in your photo where most of the time there is a gutter that just dumps the water on the roof where the dormer and the roof meet. That water would cause the same damage over time but you never see any one trying to solve that problem.
Just another thought, gutters need to be serviced or cleaned from time to time, walking on the roof can add to damage and shorten the life of the roof, nevermind how dangerous for it for the person that has to climb up there and clear a blockage.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 18, 2013)

I&#8217;m with Neal on this one. Why concentrate the water only to dump it back on the roof. If you let the water naturally come off the dormer with no gutter any water damage would be less than having the one downspout. The advantage of not having to get on the roof outweighs the benefits I think. Having the downspout continue down the roof would be ok but I find these also become leaf catchers on a low pitch roof as shown. They wedge in under the downspout hold moisture and damage the roof in the long run. 

If I was going to do anything I would consider one of the gutter replacers that don&#8217;t require cleaning. They are a wide drip edge more or less with slots that spread the waterfall out over more area.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 18, 2013)

The problem with not having a gutter is water splashing up on the siding and the potential of causing problems. Having a gutter and down pipe you are sending a concentration of water along the roof where the downpipe terminates. If you extend the down pipe over the roof to the gutter, wind can cause movement of the pipe on the roof shingles and cause damage to the shingles under it. So, I guess, choose which issue you feel is the easiest to deal with in the future.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is the product I was thinking about. I haven&#8217;t used it myself but have seen it around for quite a few years now. 

http://www.rainhandler.com/


----------

